# LumenCache- Anyone using it?



## rlapporte (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm about to sheetrock a new house and a friend suggested I yank the incandescent cans in the theater and use LumenCache. It's LED and runs on Cat 5. Anyone have any opinions? Ideally I'm looking for dimmable with as little ground loop hum as possible. 
TIA.
Rob


----------



## ssanasisredna (Jan 15, 2017)

rlapporte said:


> I'm about to sheetrock a new house and a friend suggested I yank the incandescent cans in the theater and use LumenCache. It's LED and runs on Cat 5. Anyone have any opinions? Ideally I'm looking for dimmable with as little ground loop hum as possible.
> TIA.
> Rob



From my knowledge that's really more of a commercial install and makes little sense in a home theater. Given most home theater connections are now digital, ground loops are not much of a concern. I would just stick with standard LED downlights (compatible with your cans), perhaps getting warm dimming ones as you prefer. Alternately you could get ones controllable over Zigbee or Bluetooth. Electronic Low Voltage (ELV) dimmers seem to be the best to eliminate noise from dimming in the lights.


----------

